
Would social media be better if we paid for it? - fbelzile
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/federal-elections-political-parties-apps-voter-data-privacy-rules-1.5374104
======
A_Parr
Imagine all the people saying the crap they do now, but feeling even more
entitled to say it because they paid to do so.

